# Hypnotherepy



## kzelnio (Dec 27, 2004)

I've read in several places about hypnotherapy for IBS. There is a set of CD's by an English doctor made specifically for IBS patients. It sounds good, but they're expensive and my hubby doesn't want to spend the money on something he doesn't think will work. Has anyone tried this or knkow someone who has? Does it work? I'd really like to know if this is a good option for me and managing the anxiety I've developed from my IBS


----------



## Out of the water closet (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi. I've also developed a serious case of anxiety from my IBS-D symptoms. I was always thinking "What if I can't get to a bathroom in time? What if I have an accident." Of course, those automatic thoughts automatically triggered my symptoms. I bought those hypnosis CD's two years ago and listened to them religiously for 100 days (that's the length of the program). Each session left me feeling just about as relaxed and worry-free as I've ever felt in my life. In that sense, they were great. But I was hoping they would cure my IBS once and for all - just knock it right out. Maybe my expectations were too high, or my anxiety too engrained in my mind/body. Unfortunately,they didn't have any permanent lasting effect, for me anyway. A year later, I made dramatic progress managing my anxiety through cognitive-behavioral therapy (in San Francisco). It's more expensive than the tapes, but well worth it. Whatever you try, GOOD LUCK!


----------

